
NASA headed towards giant golden asteroid that could make everyone a billionaire (2019) - oluomike1
https://www.foxnews.com/science/nasa-headed-towards-giant-golden-asteroid-that-could-make-everyone-on-earth-a-billionaire.html
======
ChrisGranger
Correct URL: [https://www.foxnews.com/science/nasa-headed-towards-giant-
go...](https://www.foxnews.com/science/nasa-headed-towards-giant-golden-
asteroid-that-could-make-everyone-on-earth-a-billionaire)

~~~
oluomike1
Thanks

------
moistly
> make everyone a billionaire

In much the same way everyone can be a Zimbabwean billionaire: the monetary
unit is near worthless. Gold’s rarity gives it value beyond its utility.

